# topwater trout



## Wad Shooter (Jul 31, 2012)

Left out this morning at 6 a.m. with mixed emotions about the heat lightning on the beach and the storm north of us(especially in an aluminum boat) but it turned out to be a good morning. Fished pensacola bay and used nothing but topwater. Conditions were perfect with the high tide and cloud cover. Caught 39 trout(all keepers by the way), but only kept enough for a fish fry for one of my buddies who was with us. We quit fishing at 8 p.m. and I gota say it was one of the best mornings I've had yet and by far the most exciting especially watching these fish blow up on top. I wish I could go in the morning because the tide will be right again. Here are a few pics. Keep in mind these were all on top and we were headed home by 8.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

fishing grass or what ?


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Well done, and welcome to the forum. Left ya a pm on the AL site


----------



## Wad Shooter (Jul 31, 2012)

Fishing open water just chasing bait balls. No grass or structure. East side of the bay below the I10 bridge


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

That's a nice mess of fish! Topwater bites all day=good times.


----------



## Wad Shooter (Jul 31, 2012)

fsu alex said:


> That's a nice mess of fish! Topwater bites all day=good times.


Topwater bite all day=fun day of fishing=good dinner tonight lol


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

That's killer fishin! Thanks for the report and welcome to the PFF!


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

nice!


----------



## MartiMar (Nov 9, 2011)

Bet you were about 150-200 ft from the grass in shallow water east of the bridge


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

I'll bring the condiments!
Pretty work.


----------

